# OMG I am in shock and horror



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

The guy who murdered my son has murdered again!!!!

Arrests Made in North Lethbridge Murder | Lethbridge News | News | 94.1 CJOC-FM Lethbridge


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh Jill  I'm just completely lost for words


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't really know what to say,just sending you a hug.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I just saw your FB post Jill  I hope he will be properly sentenced this time  It's high time Lyle saw some justice done


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

So sorry, but lets hope that this guy gets what he should of got the first time round and that those that let him go free feel some remorse


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I can't imagine how you must be feeling and I really don't know what to say.

Sending you a big hug


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I can't even begin to imagine how you're feeling . I hope that this time justice is served.


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

omg this is so bad , my thoughts are with you and your family xxxx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm lost for words Gill, I can't imagine how you must be feeling 

I sincerely hope this time justice is brought about, though it should have been the first time.

((((Hugs)))) to you & your family at this distressing time xx


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

No words to say-just sending a big hug-you must feel so cheated.
Maureen


----------



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

The biggest of (((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))))))


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

I don't know what to say. Sending you hugs. It must be an awful shock for you, hope he gets what he deserves.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Big hugs to my oversea's mum.

Lyle never got full justice and for the guy to murder again is just disgusting. I hope they give him the hardest punishment.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

So sorry to hear this. Scum will hopefully get what they deserve this time!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Not that losing your Son must have ever left your mind hun , but this must have brought it all back in full force 

Im so sorry for the man who was murdered , but lets hope that this time justice will be served and the man who took your boy away from you will get put away for a long , long time

((((((((Hugs for you))))))))


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I hope Justice will be served this time.

Big hugs to you.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh hun - can only echo what other have already said. i can't even begin to imagine how you must be feeling, but let's hope that justice will now finally be served. (((((hugs)))))


----------



## comfortcreature (Oct 11, 2008)

Jill reading this has brought me to tears.

It is completely disheartening.

CC


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_OMG !!!!!. Jill im sending you a great big hug, im lost for words,my thoughts are with you and your family.xxxxxxxxx _


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Jill Im so sorry, hearing this must be like going through it all again, Hoping finally Justice will be served for Lyle and this person will get what he should have had all along. 

Thinking of youx


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Gosh that's awful!!!! Sending hugs your way xxx Just lost for words. Shocking!!!!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

omfg just don't know what to say hun, this man as brought such hurt to many people , he really needs to be stopped this time ((((((hugs))))) xxxxx


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

That is terrible, I don't know what to say to you


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Omg jill! .....so so sorry hope they cage him this time and yr son and other victim get the justice they deserve .....big hugs (((()))))((


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Jill, I pray this terrible man receives the highest possible sentence, how very sad he was able to take another life. You have always had my respect from the moment I learned of your son Lyle . you have the whole of this forum behind you sending you love and I hope you take some comfort from that.

Much love and respect from us to you xx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Jill, they say what goes around comes around hon. This time around will be the time your son gets JUSTICE. Big hugs, and respect to you and your family hon. xxxxx*


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

*Hugs* Hon, I just can't imagine what you are going through  I just hope that justice will be served and that animal will be exactly where he belongs....

Not sure what to say, just want you to know I am thinking of you all xxx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

oh my gosh, I felt sick reading your post, I can't even begin to imagine how it must have made you feel 

Hopefully this time some REAL justice will be done 

I'm so sorry x


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2013)

I know what i would do with him! Dangling from the nearest post.

Im so sorry to hear about this 

Sending a big ((((((hug))))))


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

OMG Jill........................ I can't even begin to think of the pain you must be feeling to see that the man who ripped your life apart has done it to another family. 

To reitterate everyone's sentiments, shame on those who didn't administer proper justice previously and hopefully this time they will do a proper job - lock him up & throw away the key.

You and your family are in my thoughts Jill. Big hugs to you all. xxxx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Jill. Im still relatively new and dont really know what happened with Lyle, but have always seen your sig, and have had my own thoughts xxx

Hugs to you and your family at what must be an uncomprehensible time

Clare xxx


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Tanya and I made it to court, it was horrible to be there again. We gave our love and support to the family of the victim.....I hope he ....................


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

welshjet said:


> Jill. Im still relatively new and dont really know what happened with Lyle, but have always seen your sig, and have had my own thoughts xxx
> 
> Hugs to you and your family at what must be an uncomprehensible time
> 
> Clare xxx


Lyle was stabbed to death 3 times in the back both lungs and his aorta....


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2013)

how awful , cannot begin to imagine how you are feeling must be such a kick in the teeth my thoughts are with you and of course another family who has lost a son /uncle / father.
words cannot express how saddening this is , it's just terrible xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2013)

Jill, i hope this guy finally rots...he deserves less but...


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Oh NO, salt in the wound.... I can only begin to guess the anger you must be feeling right now.


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

So sorry to hear this Jill. I don't know what to say.


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

.... unbelievable ... lost for words .... I'm so sorry


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm oh so sorry, cant begin to imagine what you must have been thro without this added on.
My heart goes out to you.x


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

((((hugs)))) don't know what to say, just ((((hugs))))


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Thank you all for the virtual hugs. You know I never would have made it through the first time without you lot.....Hugs and Prayers for the other family, when she hugged me it was so much like when my Dad hugged me she just melted....I wish I could do more than just give her a hug......


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

canuckjill said:


> Thank you all for the virtual hugs. You know I never would have made it through the first time without you lot.....Hugs and Prayers for the other family, when she hugged me it was so much like when my Dad hugged me she just melted....I wish I could do more than just give her a hug......


I can only sit here and admire you're strength from afar - I have genuine tears for everyone who has been effected - I wish there was more we could do than send you virtual hugs...


----------



## Cinnebar (Nov 8, 2011)

Yet more virtual hugs and adding my hopes that a serious sentence is passed on the scum this time xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I am lost for words but didnt want to read and run.
I am so very sorry and sending you and the other families virtual hugs.
Lets hope they rot in hell for doing this.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

No words just sending massive hugs to you.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

well I look really old but what can I say got up this am heard the news threw on clothes and left.....The one pic is Keith Their biological dad just before he passed of pancreatic cancer and Lyle....
Charges laid in north side murder case - News Hour - Videos | Global Lethbridge


----------



## comfortcreature (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks for posting that Jill.

It was very brave of you to speak on camera. I would think it almost impossible to hold it together. 

CC


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

comfortcreature said:


> Thanks for posting that Jill.
> 
> It was very brave of you to speak on camera. I would think it almost impossible to hold it together.
> 
> CC


It was very hard, they just happened to be in Picture Butte investigating the disappearance of Matthew, they were all packed up and I stopped and said so whats your opinion of our Judicial system that releases a murderer just so he can murder again in 19 months...They said they were doing a special on it on the news at 6 I should watch. I said I will cause his first victim was my son...They asked for an interview I sure but I look like crap. And thats how it came about I am hoping that bringing this to light will somehow help this other family whom were robbed of some time with their loved one who was battling cancer at the time...


----------



## comfortcreature (Oct 11, 2008)

I don't know if this will link it Jill, but on CTV Lethbridge's facebook page there is a report about Addison Wakefield and the fact that this is his second murder. There are wonderful comments about Lyle there and many people who, as well, know that 18 months was not justice for your son.

I spoke with my brother, who is a police officer, and he related that with this the book will probably be thrown at this guy, but as well he does not have absolute faith it will be as his experience tells him sometimes that can't even be counted on. The judge makes the difference . . . I'm sure you are well aware.

https://www.facebook.com/ILoveDogBreeders#!/CTVLethbridge/posts/486830784706306

CC


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I made a comment on there thanks, I read it but it was before Lyle's friends replied...


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> The guy who murdered my son has murdered again!!!!
> 
> Arrests Made in North Lethbridge Murder | Lethbridge News | News | 94.1 CJOC-FM Lethbridge


*I hope justice is served not just for the latest victim but for Lyle too.  Goes without saying my thoughts are with you Jill*


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

What a terrible blow for you...((((((( HUGS )))))))



Yet again we see that lenient sentencing has caused more tragedy..
justice is an ass at times.

I have just watched the video and must say you are a very brave and dignified lady ...


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Just come across this. I don't know what to say to you hun. Just to reiterate what everyone else has already said, I hope justice is served for you and your Lyle this time.

Big (((((((hugs))))))


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

oh god
I am speechless
I am so sorry

I cant believe the original sentence either


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

That's devastating. I'm so sorry, sending hugs to you xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Thoughts are with you Gill and the family and also for the family of his new victim. I really hope that this will shake up the Legal system and make them re-think too, and that this time he truly gets all he deserves for what he Did to Lyle and your family. xx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Jill, thank you for sharing that with me xxx 

I cant even begin to think how much hurt and grief you went through with what happen to Lyle and now with this happening, I feel theres so much I want to say, but I cant think how to say it xxx

Hopefully, thiis time a judge will realise what evil this man is and he will never ever put anyone else through the distress, hurt and grief that has seen two families cruelly ripped apart.

Jill, my thoughts are with you and your loved ones and sending hugs across the pond 

Clare xxx


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Thoughts are with you Gill and the family and also for the family of his new victim. I really hope that this will shake up the Legal system and make them re-think too, and that this time he truly gets all he deserves for what he Did to Lyle and your family. xx


SDH says all I wanted to say. sending hugs, Jill. x L


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Thinking of you Jill and praying true justice is dealt out this time xx


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Jill you are very brave to go on camera, your pain must be so raw still and now this has happened. I hope this man gets his come-uppence this time for all your sakes.


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

i had no idea about your son, i'm so sorry.
i hope this will bring you some justice. thinking of you x


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I just had to make a dig at the justice system so my status today is 

So Mr Andre Ouellette Lawyer from Calgary for Addison Wakefield, and Judge Coward are you proud? Another family 19 months later is now suffering at the hands of your upstanding citizen....Or did you just know you'd get hired again...I believe there should be some accountability placed on the Judicial system for inaccurate presentation and portrayal of who their client/accused is. Listening and believing self proclaimed drug users over evidence is wrong....When you all in your ultimate wisdom release Mr Wakefield and his cohort Please let them be your neighbour not ours


apparently when I'm mad I don't add very well it has been only 15 months as he was released in Oct 2011 and reoffended in January 2013...

Good news is that the missing man from Lethbridge Matthew Robillard has been found Alive...wonderful news for his wife and 6 month old baby


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

It's just horrible, I can't begin to imagine the anger you must feel 
I hope the legal system give you some sense of fairness this time around x


----------



## noogsy (Aug 20, 2009)

bless :'O( my big sons are 30 and 31 years old.
i cant imagine anything happening to them.
or what it would feel like.
thinking of you and your family.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

just hugs...my thoughts are with you...


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

canuckjill said:


> I just had to make a dig at the justice system so my status today is
> 
> So Mr Andre Ouellette Lawyer from Calgary for Addison Wakefield, and Judge Coward are you proud? Another family 19 months later is now suffering at the hands of your upstanding citizen....Or did you just know you'd get hired again...I believe there should be some accountability placed on the Judicial system for inaccurate presentation and portrayal of who their client/accused is. Listening and believing self proclaimed drug users over evidence is wrong....When you all in your ultimate wisdom release Mr Wakefield and his cohort Please let them be your neighbour not ours
> 
> ...


Good for you gill, more people need to make a dig at the Justice system, I really hope that the media really highlight the fact also that owning to the justice system not doing its job and being too lenient another tragedy has happened.
The sentence should fit the crime.


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

What an appalling person this man is; obviously he is not fit to be allowed into society. I hope he is removed from society for a very, very long time; he needs to be well away from ordinary, good people.

I am so sorry that he ever crossed your path. I have two sons and the very thought of some evil swine killing either one of them is unendurable. The actuality must defy description and that sentence defies belief......

I sincerely hope he is locked away until he is an old, old man.

I think that you are a very brave and compassionate woman and I really admire you for speaking out and for helping the family of the second victim.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

oh god Jill im so sorry. How dreadful this monster was Ever released! The Lawyer & the Judge should be struck off! shameful that you never got any justice for Lyle and now we have another victim & another family suffering unimaginable pain. I can only echo what has already been said, you are a very brave lady Jill, thinking of you & your family xx


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

I've just found this thread, i really dont know what to say to you except that my heart goes out to you,i'm thinking of you (((hugs)))


----------



## Weezawoo (Aug 5, 2012)

Oh how awful! My thoughts are with you this must be so difficult for you! I really hope he gets what he deserves and your son finally gets justice!


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

My thoughts are really with you and your family. Hopefully this monster will be brought to justice.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Just seeing this thread now, my prayers go out to you Jill xx

Another family to suffer yet again  
Very sad news


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh Jill, I never seem to have the right words.

You must be in shock. I'm so sorry this has happened and obviously brought back such awful memories. I just hope that justice can be done for your son now after all and for you all.

My thoughts are with you and your family, please take care of yourself and each other. xxxx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Still thinking of you Jill, at this time, as you relive the horrors you hoped you wouldn't have to again. 

Big hugs hun

xxxx


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I am so utterly horrified, I simply have no words....
I think you are very brave and very strong to be able to speak like that in front of the camera, I think I would have broken down completely.....

I left a comment on the FB page.

Wish there was something I could do for you.....


((((((((((((((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

I can't imagine how you must feel. Feel so dreadful for you and that other family because if there had been justice they wouldn't be going through this at all would they. 

Crappy justice system  nothing I can do obviously but just wanted to offer my support.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Thank you I am still trying to figure out my head. It is filled with ideas there has to be a way to get my feelings out without saying the totally wrong thing....It is a balancing act...


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Just want to offer support and hugs to a brave lady in an awful situation.


----------



## Suek (Apr 1, 2008)

geees, that is awful - sympathies to you Gill xxxx


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

Sorry to hear this & my thoughts go out to you & your family... I truly hope this reptile gets his just deserves...
All i do know is if it had been my family then i would be doing life for retribution right now


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Thinking of you Gill and all members of both families this monster has hurt


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

As a Mum myself I can only imagine what you must be going through, it is a parents worst nightmare. 
So sorry to hear this, I hope he gets a tougher sentence this time and not allowed out to kill again. He should be locked up for good.
Hugz x


----------



## CatzEyes (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow that's got to be tough, so sorry, I do hope they do right by your son this time and this guy is put away for good.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Dingle said:


> Sorry to hear this & my thoughts go out to you & your family... I truly hope this reptile gets his just deserves...
> All i do know is if it had been my family then i would be doing life for retribution right now


You never know how you would react the first reaction is numbness, and you don't know who the murderer is until the arrest and then they are in jail...although this guy was beaten up when he was in jail so had to be segregated until he made a big friend...Do not think that people hadn't thought of this I worked very hard to not put anyones family through this crap of our justice system...


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Just read the first page. When I first joined the forum, I saw 'justice for Lyle' on your posts, then later ' justice was not served for Lyle', but I didn't know what it was about. Now I do, I can only say how sorry I am for what you've had to go through and this time the bastard should be put away for ever.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I should have updated this the missing man was found and apparently he planned it....wonderful hope after all the dollars spent he gets charged....

Matthew Aaron Robillard - Investigation Interview - YouTube


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2013)

canuckjill said:


> I should have updated this the missing man was found and apparently he planned it....wonderful hope after all the dollars spent he gets charged....
> 
> Matthew Aaron Robillard - Investigation Interview - YouTube


WTF goes through peoples heads to do crap like this? Heres hoping he has to pick up the soap a lot!!!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

A friend of Lyle's sent me this before she wrote it on FB. Its written from the heart

Murder, Manipulation and Injustice A Friends Perspective



I am writing to tell you about my dear friend Lyle Scott Madge and the recent events that continue his story. Lyle was a fiery, sharp, wit filled, outgoing character. He was quick with a joke. He was a dedicated son, loving brother, proud father, and loyal friend. He was never afraid of a hard days work. He worked multiple jobs doing construction and a working as bouncer to provide for his loved ones. He was also not afraid to get dirty or sweaty and had a passion for dirt biking and hockey. He enjoyed putting things together (single-handedly assembling a playhouse set while we supervised over the course of 8 hours was his idea of fun). He enjoyed loud music, fast cars and any chance he got to have a good time. My dog adored him as much as I did. He had a zest for life that was contagious and (sometime annoying) to all those around him. He had a love for tattoos and proudly sported hours of art on his body. He was a joker on the outside, and a softy on the inside. He gave back and volunteered regularly with the Street Wheelers and Street Machine Weekend. He loved going out on the town in a good suit in an unorthodox color (the brighter the better) and his idea of dancing was to jump around until everyone joined him. He was unique and special and loved. And he was also a victim. A casualty to a concealed weapon, that provided three lethal stab wounds. As you might recall hearing Lyle Scott Madge was murdered in the early morning hours on June 27th, 2009 while out walking in Magrath, Alberta. A man who lived in Vancouver, and worked as a bouncer in some of the toughest night clubs, who was street smart, and always stood up for the underdog, was taken from us in the darkness. Devastating to all those who loved and knew him. As testament to his character Lyle had over 500 people attend his funeral on July 6th, 2009. There were fast cars, motorcycles and even horses among a crowd whos hearts were broken and confused.



I am writing not only to tell you about Lyle, but how his murder impacted our community and society in general. You see we were not just victims the night that Lyle was so suddenly and senselessly taken from us. We were victims through the process of the trial, and the sentencing and again today as we try to make sense of the death of George Span, 58 also of Lethbridge. Why is that you might wonder? Well it is because the man convicted in the death of my friend Lyle Madge, Addison Wakefield, 21 - is now charged less than 4 years later in the death of Mr. George Span, a victim himself to a lethal stabbing.



How is that possible? Well that is what we are trying to wrap our thought process around. The grief feels overwhelming again. When you lose a loved one to violence in anothers hands, it is a very cruel, cold and long process to go though. It is a path of desolation you must travel as you seek answers and justice. I personally believe it is harder and meaner than other forms of death, because not only is it sudden, it is beyond reason, it is someone elses fault and you never get a real explanation from them that can fill the ache of Why? It is not an accident, or Illness or Act of God. It is simply evil and darkness at work. Nobody can prepare for such a path. Not a friend, not a sister and especially not a mother.



In my opinion, unfortunately in our situation, Addison Wakefield was able to manipulate the judicial system in his favor. We are not the first, nor do I fear will we be that last. We still have many unanswered questions about what started that night that Lyle went for a walk with friends ended in his unforeseeable death. We didnt have Lyles side, his version of facts and few who were able to speak up on his behalf. In Court we were met with a barrage of young individuals content not on the truth but on saving each others futures who together spun a web of confusion, lies and contradictions. We were forced to listen to testimony which we knew to the core of our being was manipulation and lies. To sit silently as Lyles character was beseeched due to unfair stereotyping, his tattoos, and a chance encounter with a group of young adults content that night on doing harm in a supposed small and sleepy town. To endure a long day of interruptions and delays in court and go home and relive it all on social media and erroneous news reports I will say proved almost unbearable.



You measure the blur of time and court dates in moments. I remember following the long preliminary inquiry when we thought we received a small victory. It was the day the second degree murder charge on Addison Wakefield was held up - as opposed to being reduced to manslaughter. I remember calling my husband in a screech of joy. It showed clear intent, validated Addisons motivation to fatally harm someone, and proved the fact that Lyle was killed with a concealed weapon, a knife he had no chance to see or defend himself from. His death was not an accident.



With a bit of hope we continued on the terrible journey trying to support his mom and sister and family and together we endured dozens of painful court visits. These included Addison Wakefield gesturing and smiling at us as we sat holding in our rage. There was awkward and loud interactions with the defendants family and friends, tense moments where we waited for one side to errupt on the other. It included mudslinging and manipulation of Lyles character and the facts, like perhaps the murder was drug related. I literally held my breath watching his mom out of the corner of my eye as we listened to Lyles autopsy report, and the coroner describing via satellite his death. It was not instant. And it was painful. Both for him the day he died, and for us as we endured reliving it for court record. I would like to say also as fact, Lyle Madge was clean and had no drugs in his system at the time of his death verified by his autopsy. Somehow I told you so, doesnt quite cut it. Not then, and not today.



Moving on, the anticipated day of justice arrived  October 5th 2010. Sentencing. We believed we would have a conviction with the second degree murder charge and we were realistic that Addison Wakefield would go away. We anticipated around a decade, although secretly we hoped the judge honor our hurt and loss with some miracle of a life sentence. In shock and horror we listened to the judge describe how he felt it was a sad set of circumstances that culminated in Lyles death. That he was willing to accept a Manslaughter plea verdict, for he felt it was all more of an accident than a murder, and he said that Addison Wakefield could be a contributing, responsible member of society. We would see, he said. He also stated he believed him to be remorseful (so much for the gestures, the fingers, his laughing at us) and he encouraged him to grow, mature and educate himself in a facility that my tax dollars pay for. That Lyles mothers tax dollars pay for. He stated in his reasoning that Addison Wakefield was up to that point a model citizen ( note he was just 18 with a sealed youth record.) It was like waiting for the accident you see coming in slow motion as the judge stated his sentence. That so called sentence would be 4 years. It didnt even fit in the sentencing guidelines statues that were provided as examples during sentencing. In fact during closing arguments of sentencing both the Prosecutor and the Defence Attorney came to reason with a term of 7  10 years and together stated this to the judge. So 4 years, where did that number come from I still wonder? The judge made his decision on his own, and out of left field. Sadly with double credit for time served (which accounted to 30 months), Addison Wakefield was sentenced to 18 months. I couldnt scream, or yell, or break down and sob  I just sat in shock and watched to the sounds of Lyles grams cries as Addison Wakefield grinned at us, beaming from ear to ear. I couldnt even imagine the depth of hell his mom, stepdad, sister and brother endured then. Out of that original 18 month sentence, I believe Addison Wakefield served 12.



Today this newest charge stirs up the thin veil that time had provided over the torturing wounds of hurt, sorrow, disbelief, anger and loss. I write to gain perspective and healing and I wonder what we can do moving foward? We were ripped off. We were let down. Not just as a family. As a society. We knew what this person was capable of, and we knew he would do it again. And now sadly he stands accused of doing so. Ironically I believe Lyle Madge and George Span would be kindred spirits. And I have to believe maybe in their joint memories together we can all work towards a fair end to this debacle. When will there be a point that the rights of the victims, the every day citizens and society as a whole benefit over the rights of those content on causing chaos? 18 months later, and we offer support and empathy to a family starting off on the cruel, cold and long process we began 3.5 years ago. History repeats itself as a charge of second murder has been brought against Addison Wakefield. Such a short time frame between violent acts that it didnt even allowed for Lyles family to finish paying off his funeral bill. I apologize to George Spans family that we as a community let this happen. That our judicial system provided this opportunity for evil and darkness to shine. I grieve for my friend Lyle, and for George Span who is allegedy a second victim of the so-called Model Citizen. In the end I wonder ... Will there be another?



If you feel there is something wrong with this, and you want to show your support on behalf of Lyle Madge, George Span and our community as a whole, I ask you to join us. United we Stand.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

canuckjill said:


> A friend of Lyle's sent me this before she wrote it on FB. Its written from the heart
> 
> Murder, Manipulation and Injustice A Friends Perspective
> 
> ...


Wow.

You must be so proud that Lyle managed to touch so many peoples lives in such a positive way while he was here on earth.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

A wonderful tribute to Lyle and a call for the Justice he was denied.

Thinking of you and the Family Gill x


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

They published an article today in the Leth Herald.

http://www.lethbridgeherald.com/front-page-news/a-familys-grief-21113.html


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2013)

canuckjill said:


> They published an article today in the Leth Herald.
> 
> http://www.lethbridgeherald.com/front-page-news/a-familys-grief-21113.html


it's awful jill just awful  you are a very brave , caring , thoughtful lady x


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

This is where our justice systems falls down. Big hugs Gill - this must be a hard time for you.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

I´m rally sorry for your loss and especially that it has happened again. I hope that justice is done.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

well court yesterday he has the same lawyer as before and the other guy has a high profile lawyer from Calgary....wonder where the money for them is from?...I do believe everyone is entitled to a lawyer to make sure everything is legit etc. but on the other hand I don't believe that they should be able to get someone off on a technicality when its murder....guess we will watch and see how this plays out over the year. news clip with my daughter and the other victims Daughter....so sad

Homicide suspects back in court - News Hour - Videos | Global Lethbridge


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

I can't believe how strong you all are, your daughter and the other victims daughter are so brave to face the cameras, must be such a hard thing to do x


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I've just seen this thread for the first time. I'm so sorry that you are going through this again.

I honestly don't understand how lawyers backing people like that can sleep at night. 

Thinking of you and your family and hoping that those evil thugs get put away for life xxx


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh my god Jill I didn't know 

I am so sorry and hope to hell he gets a serious sentence this time.


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

Let's hope he is kept away from society for a very, very long time. He surely isn't something that should ever be released.

Well done for supporting the other family. God knows they need all the help they can get. You must be re-living every moment of what happened to you and your family right now. Scream when you need to, we're all on your side wherever the "legal system" may be.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Only just seen this post, totally unbelieveable

Just hope this errr (dont know what to call him) gets what gets what he deserves


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Just getting ready for court they are going for bail supposedly, I'm sure they will change their minds (the Lawyers) and this is just done to cause stress on the family. If they do go for bail it will be a show cause hearing....My heart is pounding


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Hugs ((())) Jill - hope he's locked up and they throw away the key!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Thinking of you ....((()))) hope they lock the fecker up!!!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Hope today went ok and they are both still behind bars , where they belong !


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Hope all went the way it should have (((((hugs)))))


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

still locked up Thank Goodness, no trail date yet....


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Thank you all for your continued support....<3 Hugs


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm glad he's still behind bars where he can't hurt anyone else. I hope you and your family and the other victim's family finally get justice.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

I just hope justice prevails this time Jill , for both you , and the other family aswell , good god how much evidence is needed to convict a murderer a multiple one at that ..... I cannot even begin to put myself in your place , i hope i never have to... as a mother of three sons , the loss of even one of my boys would destroy me , you are so strong , your daughter was brilliant in that interview , held it together completely , what a credit to you she is .... i truly hope that they throw away the key with this little arse-hole .... Take Care ..... Shirl xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

canuckjill said:


> still locked up Thank Goodness, no trail date yet....


Thats where he should stay too and the key thrown away!!

Thinking of you and the family Gill having to go through all this again x


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

oh lovely I am so so sorry  I really hope they lock him up and never let him out after this. Another family has lost a son and your family must be re-living your horror all over again  Thinking of you x


----------



## Staceyxxx (Mar 24, 2011)

This is awful.. Thinking of you x


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> The guy who murdered my son has murdered again!!!!
> 
> Arrests Made in North Lethbridge Murder | Lethbridge News | News | 94.1 CJOC-FM Lethbridge


I dont know what to say, I am lost for words, that must of hit a note again for you, they should put him on death row,,,,or better still in a room with the family members of the victims..........sending you hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

Not sure what to say in this instance. Only that our thoughts are with you and yours, hopefully he'll be given the sentence that he deserves and will not put another family through what both you and the latest family have been put through.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Im so glad they didnt let him out! x


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

ooops missed this the first time - what can I say 

***** **** **** **** ** quite frankly, (((((xxxx))))) Hugs all the same x


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

This just gets weirder and weirder the Defense has asked to waive the pre lim inquiry, this is almost unheard of in Murder cases as the defense gets to see exactly what the Crown has and the crown has to prove there is enough evidence to proceed with the charges...So now we are going to Arraignment on May 13/2013....progressing much faster than in 2009 now there is No 2 for 1 credit, they also have new charges for one of them its a drug charge, don't know from when or what yet, but now they both have apparently secondary unrelated charges to the murder the one an assault charge from 2 weeks before the new murder charges (surprise the victim is the same man) and the other guy (the one who murdered my son) is the one with a new drug charge, wonder where it came from he's been in jail since Jan 31, so was he in jail at the time or is it from before HMMMM....


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> This just gets weirder and weirder the Defense has asked to waive the pre lim inquiry, this is almost unheard of in Murder cases as the defense gets to see exactly what the Crown has and the crown has to prove there is enough evidence to proceed with the charges...So now we are going to Arraignment on May 13/2013....progressing much faster than in 2009 now there is No 2 for 1 credit, they also have new charges for one of them its a drug charge, don't know from when or what yet, but now they both have apparently secondary unrelated charges to the murder the one an assault charge from 2 weeks before the new murder charges (surprise the victim is the same man) and the other guy (the one who murdered my son) is the one with a new drug charge, wonder where it came from he's been in jail since Jan 31, so was he in jail at the time or is it from before HMMMM....


Does this mean he will plead guilty straight away... because the defence knows that the Crown have enough evidence to go straight to trial??


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I highly doubt it as they will be hoping going for a speedy trial will influence the sentence inn favour of the defense teams


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Why should he get less of a sentence for a speedy trial? He is obviously guilty, so surely he should be sentenced accordingly... he is only doing it because he wants less of a sentence. He would not have come forward about the crime he committed if he thought he could get away with it. He is only sorry he got caught.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I agree they don't deserve any special sentences. He didn't turn himself in the cops served 18 search warrants before they arrested them both, and in Canada if you are Native you get more lenient sentencing it is ridiculous...1 is native and 1 is Costa Rican...


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

I hope judgement is served finally and you can get some closure Jill xxx


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Here goes arraignment day.....weird to say but wish me luck and Pray.....


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

canuckjill said:


> Here goes arraignment day.....weird to say but wish me luck and Pray.....


My thoughts are with you and all those who have been effected by this


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

canuckjill said:


> Here goes arraignment day.....weird to say but wish me luck and Pray.....


I do hope everything turns out as you hope


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

I am so sorry you are having to go through this. I lost a son and know that nothing can possibly be worse than that. This must be bringing the trauma back to you. 
I find it helps to remember my son when he was young and happy, and dwell on the fact he had good times before being taken. I hope you can find some comfort too. X


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

thinking of both families x


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

You are in my thoughts Jill.

xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

thinking of you all at this difficult time xx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Thinking of you all Jill xxx


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Thinking of you today. Stay strong.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Thoughts are with you today Jill, and hope all goes the way it should go for you xxx


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Just wanted to say I'm thinking of you x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Thinking of you today Gill, and praying for the outcome you wish for.


----------



## Staceyxxx (Mar 24, 2011)

Thinking of you x


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Well we have a trial date Feb yes Feb 24 2014, although I will be back in court May 24 for 1 of them to face assault charges they say aren't related. (yeah ok the guy they murdered in Jan is the same guy he assaulted in Dec) and the other one (the one that murdered Lyle) is back in court June 7 th for 4 drug related charges (3 for poss for the purpose and 1 for trafficking). When he saw my daughter and I in the second court room his face was shocked, he even said f--- when he saw Tanya...we warned him every time he's charged we will be watching


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

Well I hope you watch him get an appropriate sentence........

All good thoughts to you from here, too.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

you and your family are in my prayers tonight


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I can't believe it's going on another year 
Good on you for shocking them and being so determined to see this through.
I can't begin to imagine what you go through every time you see them, all I can do is admire you're courage.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Really admire your bravery Jill, I can only imagine how painful this must be for you and your family..thinking of you all.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

your strength will get you through this,my family has been through long heartrenching murder case, but somehow u carry on,because you have to,and you do get through eventually, best wishes to you and family


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Well they are changing the trial date, just waiting to hear when we go back to court to arrange new date...Today was court for the assault charge but it was postponed as his lawyer wants to have the homicide trial date set first! Really, be very interesting to see how the Prosecutor advances on this as the victim of the assault is dead now from the homicide he's charged with 3 weeks later...


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Trial date was moved from Feb to March 24 -Apr 4 2014...Back in court today for the assault charges these are my thoughts right or wrong
The games that lawyers play are very annoying......
court today was for Michael Mitchell's assault charge....The defense wishes to put off the pre lim and trial until after the murder trial...I say this is BS..The assault charge was from 2 weeks prior to the murder and there was a warrant out for his arrest on this assault when he was picked up in Calgary. I IMO believe this charge should be dealt with first and when he is found guilty of the murder charge it should be in his pre sentence report espcially as the assault and murder victim were one and the same...Where is the Justice for the families and friends of murder victims, come on Canada pull up your socks Please and Thank you...court again for Mitchell 9 30 am tomorrow

and on Thursday for Wakefield's drug charges trafficking do not know what drugs are involved


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

canuckjill said:


> Trial date was moved from Feb to March 24 -Apr 4 2014..
> 
> The games that lawyers play are very annoying......
> 
> *Where is the Justice for the families and friends of murder victims...*


This is awful, over one year from the original trial date  You are correct it's legal game playing and delaying. Same thing they do in US. Is there anyone you can appeal to?

I'm so sorry you are going through this and can't get some closure sooner. You will find the strength somehow.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

The trial is no big surprise the average wait for a murder trial is 15 to 18 months the victims family is having a hard time with it, but previous charges should be done with now not later....I'm helping the new family giving them an ear a shoulder what ever I can, and damn it I'm going to see that murderer every time he is in court for the rest of my life...


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

So sorry to hear about your son. It must be hard for you and your family.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

How dreadful that feelings of the families aren't priority over this monster! Really hope this time he feels the full force of the law & hes sent down for the rest of his life to never ever have his freedom again. Huge respect to you Jill for your courage and for helping the family xx


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Thank you, I can't believe how close I feel to this case its like going through Lyle's case all over again I just have to be with them, even if its so they can yell and cry...


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

trial for the assault charge is Nov 4 2013 this is way more acceptable as I believe they are or should be tied to each other. Tomorrow we should get a trial date on Wakefields drug trafficking charges, although until I hear it I don't believe it..


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

canuckjill said:


> trial for the assault charge is Nov 4 2013 this is way more acceptable as I believe they are or should be tied to each other. Tomorrow we should get a trial date on Wakefields drug trafficking charges, although until I hear it I don't believe it..


How are you holding up through all of this? It can't be anything but emotionally and physically draining on you.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

This is terrible. It must bring all of the pain and shock flooding back to you (not that you will ever really be without it)


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I use FB and vent as long as there isn't a publication ban I can verbalize there...lol and I do admit to saying things about my opinion of the lawyers (and the previous Judge in Lyle's case) it is never threatening or libelous (sp) just my honest opinion that if they think this jerk is such an upstanding citizen (yes something similar was said) then they should have to have them live at their house


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

court today for Wakefields Dug related charges 1 trafficking 3 poss for the purpose....

This is just my frustration coming out in the written word......
Wakefield today appeared in court via CCTV as per arrangements by his lawyers agent on June 07, 2013...And as no surprise to anyone that followed Lyles case Mr Ouellett did not show nor have a official agent there....sound familiar...there fore at the end of morning session Duty council was acting as agent and postponed until July 3, 2013 at 9:30...This was Mr Ouellettes date ...oh yeah today was his date too. No disrespect for the Judge or Court by this, but I do think with the previous history of these tactics with this lawyer that he (The Lawyer) is showing total disrespect for both the Judge and the Court not to mention the people whom have been forever impacted by Addison Wakefields actions of the past almost 4 years....Once you have a family member murdered you tend to make it your business to follow all court cases involving the person responsible.....Rant over feel free to share


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow you are so brave hun - I really do hope that this evil scumbag gets all he deserves ....stay strong xxx


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

canuckjill said:


> if they think this jerk is such an upstanding citizen (yes something similar was said) then they should have to have them live at their house


You know, that's what I always think when I hear that kind of crap about a murderer or other scumbag being used to garner sympathy. Let them live next door or in their house! :mad2:


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

4 years ago today Lyle was killed through an act of senseless violence....

I REMEMBER

I remember the day you were born,
I remember your first step,
I remember your first day of school,
I remember your Graduation,
I remember your first girlfriend,
I remember your first heart ache,
I remember your wedding (both),
I remember your face,
I remember your voice, 
I remember your death but so wish I didnt!
I remember

Love forever and a day Mom


I wrote this during court on June 20th , 2013


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Thinking of you Jill , no one should have to go through what your family have x


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2013)

As always when i read through this thread, i feel a little silly for saying you would get the biggest hug ever if you were stood next to me Jill, but you would . And i really hope he gets whats coming to him when he upsets someone bigger and nastier than himself...


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

jon bda said:


> As always when i read through this thread, i feel a little silly for saying you would get the biggest hug ever if you were stood next to me Jill, but you would . And i really hope he gets whats coming to him when he upsets someone bigger and nastier than himself...


That was probably why as in both cases it was not 1 on 1.....I would hug you and Miss Shelley back just as hard...


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Ah what a terrible time you have been through! 
How was this man allowed to kill again? Terrible. 
So sorry for the loss of your son x


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Jill one question, if these murderers get sentence for murder and go to prison will the sentence include their previous conviction(s).

What I am trying to say is will you get justice for Lyle.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

sskmick said:


> Jill one question, if these murderers get sentence for murder and go to prison will the sentence include their previous conviction(s).
> 
> What I am trying to say is will you get justice for Lyle.


Hopefully with Wakefield his previous conviction of Lyle will increase his sentence, with the other guy he has several previous knife convictions no murders....and hopefully one assault charge coming in November of the same victim


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

canuckjill said:


> *Hopefully* with Wakefield his previous conviction of Lyle will increase his sentence, with the other guy he has several previous knife convictions no murders....and hopefully one assault charge coming in November of the same victim


If justice is done Jill it shouldnt be a case of hopefully it should be a case of certainty that it will increase his sentence, praying that it does and this time he will get what he should have done before and pays the proper price this time for Lyle and the other victim.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Next week we are again going to court to see if Wakefields lawyer shows up or has a rep to set a trial date for the drug charges...every month now we have been in court at least once usually twice to await trial dates..what a bloomin joke...


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Aw Hun I cannot imagine the pain you have had to endure, not only the loss of your son but the wait for justice. I really hope and wish you get the closure before the end of the year. (((Hugs and kisses)))


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

So sorry to read this hun, I didn't realise your son was murdered, I feel really upset and sad that it's now happened to another

I hope justice is served and he burns in hell 

Xxxx


----------



## gerbilmummy (Jul 25, 2013)

I don't really know what to say, just what everyone else has said really, sending you hugs and hope that justice prevails. 

My thoughts are with you and your family and the family of the other person he murdered.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm so sorry as to what happened to your son, I had no idea. I hope the man rots forever in hell!!! They should throw him to the crowd and let them deal with him.

x


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Today was the arraignment day for Addison Wakefield on his 4 drug charges...Trial set for Dec 1st to Dec 5th 2014.....his Murder charges go to trial in March this year


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Thinking of you Jill ((())) this just drags on and on


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

big hugs to you jill xxxstay strongxxxx


----------



## Quirk (Nov 12, 2013)

****hugs****


----------



## staffgirl (May 1, 2013)

Thinking of you and your family. What a horrific ordeal. xxx


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Thank you, today at court I was told that they admired me for the fact that I am in court every time this accused is. I told them its a promise I made to my son.... It also seems to be making Wakefield uncomfortable and I know it makes the system seem to be more accountable as they know I'm not afraid to speak up...today is 1675 days since Lyle was murdered 4 years and 7 months...I pray they get it right this time


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

---Hugs---


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I am so so sorry, I hope justice is served this time.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Thinking of you. All I can do, really.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

My thoughts are with you Jill, I can't imagine how draining the whole process is to go through once let alone twice


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Thinking of you Jill & hoping the monster finally gets his just desserts xx


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Jill, there are no words - your strength and determination are such a wonderful testament to Lyle's memory.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

just hugs...there is justice..there always is...


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Hugs Jill. xxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Thinking of u Jill. Xxx....keep strong xx


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Massive hugs Jill - you're an amazingly strong woman, and a mother to be proud of - love to you all xxx


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Thinking of you.

Your strength is admirable, and I am sure your son would be very proud.

So sorry you have to go through this.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Keep strong Jill, thinking of you.. x


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

Just seen this, let's hope he gets life, stay strong Jill.
RIP Lyle x


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Prayers and hugs Jill xxx


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Just found out last night, full day of court Feb 10th...something to do with developments in the case...feelin very uneasy about this the Pre Trial conference was in the last 2 weeks something is brewing hope its not a plea bargain or severing of the joint trial they wanted...I have my suspicion's must not let them worry me.....


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Hugs to you Jill


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

canuckjill said:


> Just found out last night, full day of court Feb 10th...something to do with developments in the case...feelin very uneasy about this the Pre Trial conference was in the last 2 weeks something is brewing hope its not a plea bargain or severing of the joint trial they wanted...I have my suspicion's must not let them worry me.....


Impossible I know, but try not to overthink things.

I'm not a religious person but the serenity prayer seems appropriate somehow:

"God, give me grace to accept with serenity
the things that cannot be changed,
Courage to change the things
which should be changed,
and the Wisdom to distinguish
the one from the other."

I will think of you over the next week or so and hope that this is not a further set back in your fight for justice.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hugs Jill, don't know what else to say.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

well been awhile since I updated here, the trial was postponed cause one of the accused fired their lawyer at the last minute, now today we get this crap news...so disappointed with the justice system if they let him out on bail then he has 11 months in which to cause harm to someone else...I am just sick...My facebook status below

Arrggh so disgusted with the Canadian Justice system...George was murdered in January of 2013 15 months after my son's murderer was released, the same man is the accused in this case
Lets hope the courts take into account it was only 15 months between him getting out for Lyle's murder and him being accused of George's murder...
A message from Tracey...
Had to reactivate my account to update the court proceedings as my daughter is too distraught to say the least. Trial is noW scheduled forJune 8, 2015...due to the delay in the trial, defense Will be putting application in for bail hearing on one of the accused on July 7th at 10 a.m.. Why is it these criminals...not just your backyard shoplifter but DANGEROUS, REPEATING criminals get these rights...Where do the victim and the victim's family have rights and closure. It DISGUSTS me that We live in such a society....nothing to protect the victim's or families.....pathetic. Way to go Canadian Justice System !!!
LikeLike ·


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Just disgusted too Jill, and so heartsick for you, and the other victims family there is no logic or justice in any of it.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

so sorry  i hope they dont give him bail 

take good care of yourself you are amazingly strong i hope the delay goes fast for you but i hope time goes very slow for him not sure if hat makes any sense but i hope and pray that justice is served soon xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh wow, Im so sorry.... I dont really know what to say, but just hugs...


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That's just sickening  I hope you and the other family can finally get the justice you deserve.


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

I hope he doesn't get bail and you can finally get justice for Lyle and George's family can get justice too, stay strong x


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

So sorry Jill. The case being dragged out like this does not benefit anyone, least of all the families of the victims.

I really hope the system works in favour of the victims on this occasion and the mindless scumbag is kept behind bars until the trial date. 

Hugs. xx


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Can't imagine what you and your family must have gone through, its every mothers worst nightmare. So sorry you've had to go through this. Hugs x


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Awful, just awful for you and George's family too   

Hope they see sense and leave in jail to rot :mad5:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

This is so dreadful. I'm so sorry Jill, this must be torture for you & your family Jill & for Georges family


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

sorry to hear this...hope honestly he will get what he deserves...and I do not mean only prison!!!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm so sorry Jill xxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

I really do not know what to say... 
Huge hugs to you and everyone suffering through all of this x


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

So sorry. It is just wrong if somebody that has murdered once gets bail, but twice is deplorable.

I hope justice will be served soon.


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

How heartbreaking for you all.

This is SO SO wrong and my heart goes out to you.
Sending you a hug-wish I could do more.

Maureen


----------



## RubyFelicity (Aug 26, 2013)

So sorry to hear this it must be awful for your family. x


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Nervous about court tomorrow if any of you believe in the power of Prayer Please say one to keep this guy behind bars...Thank you


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Best of luck for tomorrow Jill xx


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

I truly hope all goes well tomorrow Jill xxx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Me too, will be thinking about you .xx


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Thinking about you Jill and hoping he is kept in prison (((((hugs)))))


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

If they've any sense they'll keep him in, will be thinking of you x


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I hope it all goes well tomorrow and he finally gets locked away somewhere he can't ruin any other lives.


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

Its the first time I've seen your thread Jill   my words fail me! but to say I'm utterly heartbroken for you and your family is an understatement.....

Sending my prayers and healing white light to you xxx


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Hope it all goes at it should and they throw away the key.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Thinking of you Jill and hoping they wont let him go xx


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Hoping the court see sense and keeps him in.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Thinking of you and all those that have been affected. Hoping for the right outcome in court.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I was ready to pass out when I heard those words...BAIL DENIED......The relief is hard to explain it was like the world was off my shoulders....


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Aw Jill your anxiety levels must have been through the roof waiting for that decision. I cant tell you how pleased I am it was the right one.


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

Oh thank goodness....I'm breathing a sigh of relief for you, I really really cant tolerate injustice  it has been the bane of my life.... 
I'm so glad to hear this Jill, I know this wont bring your beloved Son back but I just know soon you will see justice happen and give you some comfort knowing the "Thing" will never ever be free again!


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

canuckjill said:


> I was ready to pass out when I heard those words...BAIL DENIED......The relief is hard to explain it was like the world was off my shoulders....


Glad to hear it! Hope he never gets out!
Your doing really well, stay strong and hopefully it will all be over soon x


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Glad they saw sense!

So pleased for you Jill -the first small step in the process - lets hope it continues in this vein xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh that's wonderful news  hopefully they finally lock him up forever


----------



## AnimalzRock (Jul 2, 2014)

Thinking of you and your family. (((HUG)))

I can't even begin to imagine what you have been through and are still going through. 

Stay strong.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Good to hear that Jill xx


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

Really good news


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I am glad....


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Thank goodness for that! So glad the powers that be saw sense!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

That's good news, I can imagine its a weight off your mind.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

canuckjill said:


> I was ready to pass out when I heard those words...BAIL DENIED......The relief is hard to explain it was like the world was off my shoulders....


Really pleased that you got to hear these words Jill. Occasionally the law surprises us and DOESN'T behave like an ass! Fingers crossed this sets the trend for his trial.

Well done for being so brave. Seeing this scumbag in the flesh must be so difficult for you. xxx


----------

